# Coastal Business Offers Dye Sub Socks In Two Popular Styles



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

With dye-sublimatable socks, offered by Coastal Business Supplies, you can create a great coordinated accessory for an outfit or sell alone as a great promotional product. These versatile socks come in two styles: tube or crew. 

They are made of 100% polyester and feature a black interior to prevent the image from looking faded when stretched. So no jig is needed for printing. Simply place in the heat seal machine and press at the recommended time and temperature.

The imprintable area for both styles measures 15.5 inches by 3.5 inches and they come in one size fits most. A package includes six pairs. 

For more information, contact Coastal Business Supplies Inc. at (800) 562-7760; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.coastalbusiness.com


----------

